# Goliath Tarantula help!!



## Icaruslives (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello, i am new to this arachnoboards and was wondering if anyone can direct me to a RELIABLE site or perhaps a breeder's site where i could purchase an goliath tarantula, preferably a female.  I have a 75 gallon aquarium that i am planning on using to build it's habitat.  A local pet store has 2 goliath tarantulas for 119 $ a peice.  As i have been researching about these tarantulas for awhile now i have read that buying from a local pet store is kind of a gamble due to their common lack of knowledge for the tarantulas.  

 i need advice on where to buy a female goliath tarantula. It would be extremely helpful!!!!

also any advice on if the 75 gallon tank is "too" big for the spider? as it being the worlds biggest spider i figured it would be ok for it.

any direction to some sites that will give me advice on the care for one would be helpful as well!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH to anyone that replies!!!!!


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 18, 2011)

Which tarantula are you talking about? Without scientific name, I can name a few goliaths to you that may have different care requirments.


----------



## Falk (Apr 18, 2011)

Agree with Naja,_Theraphosa apophysis,_ _Theraphosa blondi,_ _Theraphosa stirmi_ are all "Goliaths". From petshops they are most likely wildcoughts witch can cause problems as they can have problems to adapt and cary parasites.


----------



## synyster (Apr 18, 2011)

If your talking about the "biggest" that would be Theraphosa Blondi. I would recommend purchasing it as a sling and growing it due to the fact that a sexed female will mostly be sold in pet shops and be wild caught. You may catch a deal on the for sale threads on this site but it's pretty rare that someone will just sell their T.Blondi. And i dont know about that 119$ price because its pretty cheap for a pet store considering te fact that these spiders sell over 150$ as juvi's. An adult specimen will normally sell at a minimim of 250$ and thats a good deal. Check out www.tarantulacanada.ca as they presently have some slings for sale and are a truly reliable source for spiders. Also a 75 gallon tank will be way too big. My adult female is in a 33gallon and i'm currently thinking about re-housing her in a 20. Good luck on your search and one last suggestion: if this is to be your first T, i would recommend an easier and less defensive T to start off. Theraphosa Blondi is a fragile T that recommends high humidity and less temperature and is really vulnerable through it's molting process. This could maybe save you some good money instead of losing your 200$+ investment due to lack of experience with more demanding T's


----------



## Falk (Apr 19, 2011)

No one knows if _T. blondi _gets bigger than _T. stirmi_


----------



## hastur (Apr 19, 2011)

Might I recommend a Lasiodora parahybana?
Easy to keep happy ,giant tarantula,not expensive,not picky,grows fast and large.


----------



## jmsministries (Apr 19, 2011)

I have both a T.Stirmi and a lasiodora parahybana Goliath birdeater. They both are BIG. 
I love them both but I have to be honest I like the L.Para's better. The LP's grow very fast and don't have Molting issues. They don't require as much to keep them healthy either. I keep all my T's in a Heating cabinet at temps around 80-84degrees and high humidities as well. 

I personally believe for a T.Blondi/Stirmi to be happy and healthy its very important for temps in the 80range and humidity in the 80 range also or you may very well experience molting issues that lead to death. 

Just my opinion based off speaking with experts that have been breeding and keeping T's for 20yrs plus. People like Paul Becker and Kelly Swift etc.

God bless, James Sanders


----------



## Icaruslives (Apr 19, 2011)

*75 gallon tank question*

is the 75 gallon tank really too big?? i was thinking that also but then i also thought to myself if a 75 gallon tank is too big how would a theraphosa live in the wild with all of that room?????   can someone explain this to me? i can get a different tank but i was just thinking the more room i have for it the more it will be like and the more i can make it like its natural habitat.
please help!







also i am pretty sure i am going to order a theraphosa stirmi from tarantulas.com any opinions on that is welcomed as well.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 19, 2011)

synyster said:


> . An adult specimen will normally sell at a minimim of 250$ and thats a good deal.


ive never seen one sell for that much, even adding shipping id say $175 (US) is average to top for one. i do agree a LPS is probably WC but is just as good as getting an adult online as most adults online are also WC. $100-130 is good for a sub/adult online (plus shipping), but i agree getting a sling is your best choice. they are a bit hard to find for a T. blondi or stirmi but better as you will be able to enjoy watching it grow


----------



## Falk (Apr 19, 2011)

Icaruslives said:


> is the 75 gallon tank really too big?? i was thinking that also but then i also thought to myself if a 75 gallon tank is too big how would a theraphosa live in the wild with all of that room?????   can someone explain this to me? i can get a different tank but i was just thinking the more room i have for it the more it will be like and the more i can make it like its natural habitat.
> please help!
> 
> 
> ...



They dont have "all that room" in the wild, they live in burrorws and never wander away far from the opening


----------



## Gnat (Apr 19, 2011)

Falk said:


> They dont have "all that room" in the wild, they live in burrorws and never wander away far from the opening


they live in 10 gallon tanks in the wild? i figured they had all the room they wanted out there...could up and move to a new burrow if they wanted. i guess my A. metallica only needs a mayo jar since it stays in its web


----------



## synyster (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah L.parahybana is a really good choice. As for the temperature issues, T.blondi's have been recorded to have temp's that drop down to 18 degres in their burrow's. I keep mine at 20 (i'm speaking celcius here, farenheight would be recorded at 64 in their burrows, and i keep mine at 68-70) and they are very happy like that. Being opportunistic burrowers, 75 gallon is too big considering the fact that they will spend most of their time in the burrow and aren't tempted to be "wanderers". And all my avics (even fully grown) live in spaghetti jars, which arent bigger than mayo jars, only taller. Prices that i said are what you get here in canada. If they are cheaper in the US, I could not say but i know these spiders dont go for cheap, especially the adult specimens. And technically T. Blondi and T.stirmi should be approx. The same size (they had been both called T.blondi and T.blondi burgundy morph for so long now...). Yes LP is a really good choice because they are almost as big, require not much attention since they are really hardy T's and are really fun to watch (especially at feeding time!). to finish this off, I don't want to start a debate on how to care for T.blondi's here and i'm not trying to talk against the previous post's. I have done my research through time and have had multiple specimens and i have noticed optimal results at 20-21 celcius with constant 90+% humidity. Most of my research is answered by Martin and Amanda Gamache @ tarantula canada as we are friends amd live close by have a nice day!


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 19, 2011)

Icaruslives said:


> is the 75 gallon tank really too big?? i was thinking that also but then i also thought to myself if a 75 gallon tank is too big how would a theraphosa live in the wild with all of that room?????   can someone explain this to me? i can get a different tank but i was just thinking the more room i have for it the more it will be like and the more i can make it like its natural habitat.
> please help!
> 
> 
> ...



You should take everyone's advice. Theraphosa species are NOT beginner species. For your wallets sake, and the tarantulas sake, DO NOT get a theraphosa species unless you are experienced. They require living conditions, that are hard to simulate if you are new to tarantula husbandry. If you want a bigger species, I noticed someone recommend a Lasiodora parahybana (LP). They can grow to the same size as a T. blondi, and they are MUCH cheaper, and MUCH easier to care for.

And regarding the tank, a 75 gallon is not recommended for several reasons. First off, it is a waste of space, because tarantulas typically like to find a small spot that works for them, and stick with it. Even in the wild they will not use as much space as a 75 gallon tank. A good guideline is, keep slings in large pill bottles or deli cups, small to medium tarantulas 2 1/2 - 5 gallon tanks, medium to large 10 - 15 gallon, and large 20-40 gallon. Another reason you should not use a 75 gallon, is you are increasing the risk of injury. Non arboreal species fall a lot when they climb. The larger the tank, the harder the fall. Also, if you have a 75 gallon tank, that gives food items PLENTY of space to hide in. Making it harder for your tarantula to catch prey, and adding stress to it. And it will also make it harder for your tarantula to find its source of water. If you get a full grown large tarantula,  such as an LP, or T. blondi, I personally would recommended no bigger then a 20 gallon tank. tarantulas are not dogs, they do not need large fields to run around in to be happy. I hope you take some of the advice given to you into consideration.


----------



## Icaruslives (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you so much for clearing up the 75 gallon tank question. ill just buy a smaller tank haha.  and as far your concerns of me getting a theraphosa stirmi for my first tarantula, i may not have experience with tarantulas but i am VERY experinced in taking care of pets of all different types and adjusting to each of their needs. i have owned : chameleon, salt water fish, fresh water fish, peacocks, horse, mule, my family breeds dogs different types of dogs and cats my current dog is a napoleon mastiff, i have help raise emu's, a reindeer we used to have, an iguana, we have a huge aviary with a bunch of different birds, ive raised parrots, etc.   so as you can see i have tons of experience with animals of all shapes and sizes.    i am pretty confident in myself that i could handle a spider. no matter what it was.


but thank you so much for the aquarium question!!! i think im gonna get a 20 gallon tank like you suggested.   if anyone else has any suggestions on what size of tank i should get let me know!!! and if they if tarantulas.com is a reliable place to buy spiders that would be helpful also!! thank you


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Apr 19, 2011)

Listen Icarus, you are getting in to this for all of the wrong reasons. Im not trying to be rude, but the kind of tarantula you are getting is way out of your leauge. A tarantula is not like a dog, a bird, an emu, or a reptile. This is one of the most difficult types of tarantulas to keep, especialy when you are new and have no experiance. If you want to get a tarantula, I would recomend getting a more mild species. GBBs and Avics are great. Theraphosa is a genus that you need to work up to. Anyone here will tell youi that. For the sake of the spider, please get a species that is easyer to take care of.


----------



## LV-426 (Apr 19, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> Listen Icarus, you are getting in to this for all of the wrong reasons. Im not trying to be rude, but the kind of tarantula you are getting is way out of your leauge. A tarantula is not like a dog, a bird, an emu, or a reptile. This is one of the most difficult types of tarantulas to keep, especialy when you are new and have no experiance. If you want to get a tarantula, I would recomend getting a more mild species. GBBs and Avics are great. Theraphosa is a genus that you need to work up to. Anyone here will tell youi that. For the sake of the spider, please get a species that is easyer to take care of.


i think of the OP has the guts to getva Theraphosa he should go for it. ihave been in the hobbie 7mo and i got 2 T. strimi. I have keep the temps in the 80-90 degree range, and high humidity. I just found one freshly molted (first molt in my care), which i am very happy knowing these Ts could die while molting. I am not saying they are easy to care and require attention daily, if the OP is as enthusiastic and is willing to put in the work then the OP should go for it, as long as he can accept the consequenses


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 19, 2011)

There is no way that any of us can say with any certainty that Icaruslives cannot successfully raise a Theraphosa as his first tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mez (Apr 19, 2011)

Exactly.
As long as you are willing to maintain humidity and temperatures, there isn't anything different you would need to do for keeping any other spider, the problem is a lot of Theraphosa are wild caught, meaning they already have problems that sometimes don't become obvious until theyre dead. 
As far as people know, they don't need any special food or care that anything else from that region wouldn't need. I wouldn't recommend feeding rodents.
Honestly, if you can run a full blown reef system and notice slight changes of behaviour in fish and corals, you should be fine keeping substrate moist, mite free and proper temperatures. From what I've read, handling stresses these guys out, and I wouldn't bother risking it. They may also pace the cage relentlessly until they settle enough and create their own burrows. Don't underestimate the hairs on them either, its like rubbing bristleworms and peices of live rock on your arm, face, or wherever you get haird.
Good luck.
Mez

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Icaruslives (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you guys for saying there isnt any proof i couldnt take care of a spider. and i totally agree with if i can take care of a fully alive coral reef and salt water fish in a 75 gallon aquarium i could take care of one spider with its needs. thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LV-426 (Apr 20, 2011)

what I would tell you is get a younger individual if its WC, in theory it may adapt better than an adult


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2011)

Do not take this as  if Im trying to make a sale here, please....
But if you are dead serious of getting a Theraphosa, I have Captive bred females.

Dont get anything WC...


----------



## Icaruslives (Apr 20, 2011)

what kind of theraphosa do you have? stirmi? blondi?


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2011)

I have them all (3).
But if you want to start with something big and more affordable, I would get Theraphosa stirmi. I have many, many  females.They grow as large as blondi.


----------



## Falk (Apr 20, 2011)

LV-426 said:


> i think of the OP has the guts to getva Theraphosa he should go for it. ihave been in the hobbie 7mo and i got 2 T. strimi. I have keep the temps in the 80-90 degree range, and high humidity. I just found one freshly molted (first molt in my care), which i am very happy knowing these Ts could die while molting. I am not saying they are easy to care and require attention daily, if the OP is as enthusiastic and is willing to put in the work then the OP should go for it, as long as he can accept the consequenses


Well _T. stirmi_ is much easier too keep than _T. blondi_.


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2011)

Falk said:


> Well _T. stirmi_ is much easier too keep than _T. blondi_.


Im not so sure about that. Theraphosa  stirmi _seems_ to be a little hardier, but not by much. For the rest....The cares are quite similar.


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 20, 2011)

Caring for a Theraphosa is difficult, you can not throw one in a dry tank and expect it to thrive like a GBB or smt.

But, as long as you read about their care, get your system ready and running before you buy the spider and be ready for a long term responsibilitiy, it is not the most difficult thing to do. OP seems dedicated to his/her animals and seems to understand the responsibility that comes with a Theraphosa...

My advice is do not buy from a craigslist seller, buy from a reputable breeder and buy captive born and bred. Know which species you are getting and before opening the box have your setup ready and running. Deep substrate, nice deep burrow, high humidity (80 and above) and 75-85 F temprature range.


----------



## Mez (Apr 20, 2011)

To the OP, take fran up on his offer.


----------



## Unravel (Apr 20, 2011)

yep if you buy from someone like Fran at least you will know that you screwed up not the previous conditions haha. Don't mean to scare you actually, im honestly not really sure what the fuss is about.. i'm not an expert by any means or have kept these for long but as long as you keep it humid and not too cold or too hot, and don't feed store bought rodents, it should thrive. Im not sure what the problem would be?


----------

